# Finished The Depot Clock



## RichB (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been working on this project for about 3 months now and it is finally finished. It was the biggest project I have done with the scrollsaw and it was a lot of fun. Eric said I just had to show it off so here it is. It has train sounds on the hour and I can switch on the flashing lights when I show it off. Thanks for looking and I will link to my Photobucket for more pictures on the construction. Rich

Train Depot Clock pictures by lakescrapper - Photobucket


----------



## Akula (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice.  I know some train people (LOL) that would love it


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 5, 2012)

That is one fine piece of great workmanship. You should feel the "pride" of your accomplishment.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 5, 2012)

That is beatiful I can see the hours that went into the details.  Great job...


----------



## glycerine (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my!  That is some wonderful work Rich!!


----------



## tkbarron (Jun 5, 2012)

Very creative work Rich!  Add a little steam with the train whistle and you'll have a masterpiece

Tom


----------



## CaptG (Jun 5, 2012)

Outstanding work Rich.  That is really a great looking clock.


----------



## penhead (Jun 5, 2012)

wow...having worked in a form of transportation engineering for almost tweny years...I am sure a lot of R&R engineers would love that...that is just downright awesome artistry with a scrollsaw..!!!


----------



## Dissa (Jun 5, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Alzey (Jun 5, 2012)

That is awesome.  My grandfather was a RR yard man and at one time my town almost folded when CSX moved the maintenance yard to GA.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2012)

UNBELIEVEABLE!!!! Thanks for sharing your hard work, I can truly appreciate the amount of time that took, wew, thats alot of cuttin'!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 5, 2012)

THAT'S GORGEOUS!  Freakin beautiful man.  Nice.


----------



## hanau (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## RichB (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank all of you for the very nice comments.  Now I have to make some pencils for our next show.    The thread on pencils has been very helpful on which one's to make.  Thanks again all    RichB


----------



## alphageek (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cool and good shots of the progress too!   Would LOVE to see a video of it in action.


----------



## toyotaman (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent work on a very nice clock.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow dad! that turned out amazing. I still can't get over the details and the intricate cuts with the scrollsaw. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## corian king (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent job, that is real talent!


----------



## chris63 (Jun 6, 2012)

*looks great*

where did you get pattern and clock that sounds like train


----------



## fitzman163 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fine piece of work!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks incredible. The amount of detail shows a lot of pride.


----------



## RichB (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris63:  Thanks for the comment.  To answer your question I bought the pattern from "The Art Factory".  They also have the Lights and Sounds for the clock.

Alaphageek:  I have no idea on how to do a video.  The red and white lights flash only when you push the button.  They can't seem to get the lights to flash on the hour with the sounds.  If they did I think it would be very expensive.  The train sounds are different at each hour.  Mostly track sound, horn, steam, and bell.  You can push a different button to hear a train sound at any time.  The sounds run with a light sensor so it doesn't run at night but for it to run with any volume the sensor has to be in the light or close to in.  It works just right in our living room which is not real bright.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job, Rich. My 2-year-old would LOVE this clock. She absolutely loves trains.
Job well done.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't even imagine how many hours you were sitting in front of the saw cutting all those little pieces....nicely done sir!!!






Scott (where's that last piece at) B


----------



## RichB (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks again for the nice comments.  Eric (Buzzzz4) hasn't see it yet maybe this weekend.  I have shown it off and when I activate the electronics all I hear is WOW


----------

